# Longest lasting tires ..Cruze Eco... 215/55/17



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

loudandproud said:


> 24k miles on my cruze eco and the LRR Assurance tires are junk already. Id like to replace them with something that is going to last.
> I figure by now a couple of you guys would be on your second or third set.
> 
> I drive a ton of highway and am not terribly concerned with getting a super sticky tire. I just want something to last 50,000+ miles.
> ...


What's the tread depth on your tires? Keep in mind, the stock tires come with only 7/32" of tread depth. The retail version has 10/32". When I measured at 10,500 miles, I had slightly over 6/32". Tires should be replaced at 3/32-4/32. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

A starting point could be tirerack.com, selecting your model and year of Cruze then looking for the highest UTQG treadwear rating you can find.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The Nokian eNTYRE has the longest treadwear warranty out of all the 215/55-17 V speed rating tires I've looked at. 75,000 miles, compared to 50-55,000 miles for other tires. The reviews on it that I've read have been good. I've been impressed with the Nokian snow tires I have, so I'd be tempted to give their all-seasons a try too. It does suffer from being difficult to find, however.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I had a set of Michelin MXV4s that lasted 65,000 miles on a Honda...and I don't baby my tires. 

Great riding tires with decent all weather traction, but very meh at handling ability. I would say those or the MXMs are worth researching into a bit.

Oh, and did I mention they're quiet? I hate loud tires...so so much. My Firestones are already getting on my nerves. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

loudandproud said:


> 24k miles on my cruze eco and the LRR Assurance tires are junk already. Id like to replace them with something that is going to last.
> I figure by now a couple of you guys would be on your second or third set.
> 
> I drive a ton of highway and am not terribly concerned with getting a super sticky tire. I just want something to last 50,000+ miles.
> ...



Sorry to hear that. My goodyear llr assurance eco stock tires have 50k miles on them and they still look brand new. I will probably get another 40k out of them easy.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Sorry to hear that. My goodyear llr assurance eco stock tires have 50k miles on them and they still look brand new. I will probably get another 40k out of them easy.


Given the kind of driving you do, I don't expect many people to relate, lol.

Tire traction will ususally be inversely proportional to tire wear. A stiffer tire compound will last longer, but will harden up in the winter and will provide inferior traction in all season environments compared to a softer tire compound. However, the softer tire will wear more quickly.

I towed AWD SUVs out of center embankments with my FWD 95 regal with snow tires. They had all seasons. I wouldn't expect to get more than 15k or miles out of them. 3-4 winters is about it.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Im planning on using a tire tread guage and checking the measurements sometime this week. I will also upload a picture with the measurements so others are able to see just how good these tires really are.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Im planning on using a tire tread guage and checking the measurements sometime this week. I will also upload a picture with the measurements so others are able to see just how good these tires really are.


I would very highly suggest you find a digital gauge that measures in increments of at least 1/64".

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if OP has the original version of the Goodyear Assurance LLR tires. He has a 2011 Cruze ECO and there was a change in the Goodyear Assurance LLR to FuelMax tires sometime during the 2011 model year. The first version of these tires was H rated for speed. The current version is V rated. I wonder what else changed in the tire.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

obermd said:


> I wonder if OP has the original version of the Goodyear Assurance LLR tires. He has a 2011 Cruze ECO and there was a change in the Goodyear Assurance LLR to FuelMax tires sometime during the 2011 model year. The first version of these tires was H rated for speed. The current version is V rated. I wonder what else changed in the tire.


The V rated tires have a slightly higher treadwear rating of 580 vs. 500 for the H rated tires. The V rated tires also have a higher load capacity. That to me says a slightly harder compound and a slightly beefier tire. The V rated tires "should" last longer than the H rated tires. 

I have about 18k miles on the OEM Goodyears, and it looks like I'll be on pace for about 30k miles before they need replacing. That's par for the course for an OEM tire. 24k miles is a little low, but I wouldn't be mad. OEM tires are not meant to get the car much past 25-30k miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> The V rated tires have a slightly higher treadwear rating of 580 vs. 500 for the H rated tires. The V rated tires also have a higher load capacity. That to me says a slightly harder compound and a slightly beefier tire. The V rated tires "should" last longer than the H rated tires.
> 
> I have about 18k miles on the OEM Goodyears, and it looks like I'll be on pace for about 30k miles before they need replacing. That's par for the course for an OEM tire. 24k miles is a little low, but I wouldn't be mad. OEM tires are not meant to get the car much past 25-30k miles.


As far as I can tell OEM tires are meant to wear out about one tire rotation prior to the end of a standard car lease (36 month/36K miles). This forces the leasor to put new tires one a car they won't have for more than three - four months. GM screwed up with the Cruze. In general the Cruze's OEM tires are lasting longer than GMs 24 month 24,000 mile lease.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Most folks aren't leasing Eco MT's, though. They're leasing LS or 1LT automatics with the 16" Firestones. The jury's still out on how long those are lasting. 

To the OP, have you checked out the Nokians I posted about?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a problem as my FuelMax tires are clearly stamped 93H (not 94V) but are also stamped with a UTQG rating of 580 A A (not 500 A A). Anyway, I just went north of 25,000 miles and it looks as though I have at least another 25,000 miles left.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> I have a problem as my FuelMax tires are clearly stamped 93H (not 94V) but are also stamped with a UTQG rating of 580 A A (not 500 A A). Anyway, I just went north of 25,000 miles and it looks as though I have at least another 25,000 miles left.


The 93H tires have slightly softer sidewalls, which is why they aren't rated for the same speed. H rated tires are actually slightly under spec'd for the Cruze as H is rated for 130 MPH. Road and Track has had a Cruze ECO MT at 132 mph in 4th gear. This is probably within the error bars for the tires, but too close for comfort for me, even though I will never have my Cruze going that fast. Also, the 93 is a load limit, which would limit the Cruze to a total vehicle weight of 5,732 lbs. The 94 load limit provides another 176 lbs. Again, not appreciable as I believe both numbers are higher than the GVWR for the car.

The one area you might see a difference is cornering. The stiffer sidewalls in the 94V tires will keep the tire tread directly under the wheels better assuming the same tire pressure, resulting in a truer track around corners and curves.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

31k miles on my 2011 ECO - not sure if it was an early or late build, will check today. Rotated every 5k and there's a ton of tread left.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Most folks aren't leasing Eco MT's, though. They're leasing LS or 1LT automatics with the 16" Firestones. The jury's still out on how long those are lasting.


I can report on that. At 25K, all four OEM Firestone 16's are at 4/32" all the way across. And yes, I'm running them at 44 psi. (I'm not leasing, but that's not relevant to how long the tires will last. )


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I can report on that. At 25K, all four OEM Firestone 16's are at 4/32" all the way across. And yes, I'm running them at 44 psi. (I'm not leasing, but that's irrelevant to how long the tires will last. )


HURRAY!!! That means they'll die soon!!! I'm 6000 in on mine...don't look like they've really worn at all yet.

I read some reports on Tire Rack of them lasting 50-60K before needing replacement (on Malibus, etc). I hate these tires, but can't bring myself to get new ones if they're not worn out yet. Just seems like a waste.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I can report on that. At 25K, all four OEM Firestone 16's are at 4/32" all the way across. And yes, I'm running them at 44 psi. (I'm not leasing, but that's not relevant to how long the tires will last. )


Time to start looking for new tires. If those were my tires I would replace them in late September or early October. Start at www.tirerack.com and read reviews.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I can report on that. At 25K, all four OEM Firestone 16's are at 4/32" all the way across. And yes, I'm running them at 44 psi. (I'm not leasing, but that's not relevant to how long the tires will last. )


Ouch! Those need replacing soon. Based on the tests I was looking at, wet traction and hydroplaning resistance really starts to degrade once you start wearing down past 4/32". I'd make sure a new set is on your car by the time you hit 3/32". Keep an eye out for deals.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I can't help. I hear Michelin is good, LOL. Tread depth 10/13 @ 25,000K on the LTZ stock tires


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> I can't help. I hear Michelin is good, LOL. Tread depth 10/13 @ 25,000K on the LTZ stock tires


Tread depth of 10/13"? What are those, offroading truck tires?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> HURRAY!!! That means they'll die soon!!! I'm 6000 in on mine...don't look like they've really worn at all yet.
> 
> I read some reports on Tire Rack of them lasting 50-60K before needing replacement (on Malibus, etc). I hate these tires, but can't bring myself to get new ones if they're not worn out yet. Just seems like a waste.


I'm sure the reports on Tire Rack are for tires bought from Firestone, not the GM OEM Firestones.



obermd said:


> Time to start looking for new tires. If those were my tires I would replace them in late September or early October. Start at www.tirerack.com and read reviews.





XtremeRevolution said:


> Ouch! Those need replacing soon. Based on the tests I was looking at, wet traction and hydroplaning resistance really starts to degrade once you start wearing down past 4/32". I'd make sure a new set is on your car by the time you hit 3/32". Keep an eye out for deals.


I have snows mounted on steel rims. I'm hoping to make it till winter so I won't have to buy new tires until the spring. Either way, I was considering the same brand LRR tires that come on the Eco. Walmart sells them for about $100/tire.


----------

